# JDRF 5km Regents Park Walk to Cure Diabetes



## Carynb (Aug 7, 2010)

My older son and I are doing this on 12th September- I wondered if anyone else is taking part???
C


----------



## gewatts (Aug 7, 2010)

We are doing the one at Drayton Manor on 3 Oct.


----------



## Carynb (Sep 13, 2010)

We all had such wonderful day yesterday- sun was shining and JDRF put on a great day. My older son and I managed to raise around ?300 too )


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 13, 2010)

We had a lovely day at St Helens yesterday  it was my 1st involvement since Carly was dx, I expected there would be more people but still we enjoyed ourselves esp Carly with the playground, pet's corner, sand-pit and walking with pink & black (her words)


----------

